# بسيط ومفيد حول المبخرات



## شرطي الهندسة (29 يوليو 2009)

* 
(( المبخر )) 
تعريف المبخر : 
هو أحد أجزاء الدائرة الميكانيكية الرئيسية ويقوم بتحويل مركب التبريد من سائل الى غاز عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة من الحيز المحيط به ويصنع من الألمنيوم أو النحاس 

وظيفة المبخر :
يعمل المبخر علي تحويل السائل ذو الضغط المتوسط والدرجة حرارة المنخفضة ألي غاز ذو 
ضغط منخفض ودرجة حرارة منخفضة بسبب امتصاص الحرارة والرطوبة من الحيز المراد 
تبريده

أنواع المبخرات : 
1) المبخرات الجافة ( المباشرة ) 
2- المبخرات المغمورة 

1) أشكال المبخرات الجافة ( المباشرة ) :
1- المبخر المبسط :
هو عبارة عن ماسورة طويلة ملتوية ويستخدم في ( البرادات ) 

2) المبخر المستوي ( السطح اللوحي ) :
يتكون من قطعتين معدنيتين مستويتين مضغوطتين معا ويوجد فيها مجاري داخلية تسمح 
بمرور مركب التبريد وتصنع من النحاس أو الألمنيوم يستخدم في الثلاجات العادية والمركبة 

طريقة عمل المبخر المبسط ( الأنبوب ) والمستوي ( الوحي ) : 
عند دخول سائل مركب التبريد في المبخر يكون سائل ذو ضغط ودرجة حرارة منخفضة من 
نهاية الأنبوبة الشعرية وبداية المبخر يبدأ بالغليان ويزداد حجمه ويتحول ألي بخار ذو ضغط 
ودرجة حرارة منخفضة يغطى مساحة المبخر ويقوم بامتصاص الحرارة والرطوبة 
الموجودة حول مواسير المبخر ويتحول ألي بخار ثم ألي غاز ذو ضغط ودرجة حرارة 
منخفضة

3) المبخر ذو الأنابيب والزعانف :
وهو عبارة عن مجموعة مواسير المثنية أو الملحومة مع بعضها تتخللها شرائح من الألمنيوم 
أو النحاس يستخدم في مكيفات الهواء الثلاجات المروحية 



طريقة عمل المبخر ذو الأنابيب والزعانف :
عند دخول سائل مركب التبريد في المبخر يكون سائل ذو ضغط ودرجة حرارة منخفضة من 
نهاية الأنبوبة الشعرية وبداية المبخر ويبدأ بالغليان ويزداد حجمه ويتحول ألي بخار ذو ضغط 
ودرجة حرارة منخفضة فيمتص للحرارة الموجودة داخل الحيز أو المكان المراد تبريده 
وتعمل الزعانف على زيادة مساحة سطح المبخر وأيضا مروحة كهربائية تعمل على سحب 
الهواء وتمريره علي أنابيب وزعانف المبخر فتنخفض درجة حرارة الهواء وتتكاثف الرطوبة 
على المبخر ثم تتساقط ألي حوض التصريف وتخرج عبر أنبوبة الصرف ألي اسفل 

2) المبخرات المغمورة : 
هذا النوع من المبخرات تكون مملوء بسائل مركب التبريد وتستخدم معه صمام عوامة 
الضغط المنخفض أو المرتفع وتختلف المبخرات المغمورة حسب الشكل والتصميم لوحدة 
التبريد ونوعية وسيط التبريد .

مكان تركيب المبخرات : 
يقع مكان المبخر بين صمامات التمدد والضاغط في الدائرة الميكانيكية الرئيسية 
يقع مكان المبخر بين صمام التمدد والمجمع في الدارة الميكانيكية الثانوية 

طريقة صيانة المبخرات : 
1- تثبيت المبخر عن الاهتزاز
2- عدم تنظيف المبخر بأداة حادة
3- تعديل أنابيب وزعانف المبخر 
4- إصلاح مروحة المبخر عند العطل
5- تنظيف المبخر من الداخل عند انسداده 

طريقة تنظيف المبخر : 
1) فصل الوحدة عن العمل 
2) تفريغ الدائرة من مركب التبريد
3) فصل أنبوبة المبخر من الأنبوبة الشعرية 
4) فصل أنبوبة المبخر من المجمع أو أنبوبة السحب
5) تركيب بلف شحن مكان دخول المبخر 
6) باستخدام جهاز قياس الضغوط تركيب إلي الأزرق في بلف الشحن والي الأصفر في 
اسطوانة وسيط مركب التبريد ( ار 11) وفتح الاسطوانة وصمام جهاز قياس الضغوط 




طريقة استبدال المبخر : 
1) فصل الوحدة عن العمل 
2) تفريغ الدائرة من مركب التبريد
3) فصل مدخل الأنبوبة الشعرية مع مدخل المبخر 
4) فصل نهاية المبخر مع ماسورة ( الراجع ) 
5) إخراج المبخر التالف 
6) تركيب الأنبوبة الشعرية بمدخل المبخر 
7) تركيب ماسورة السحب بمخرج المبخر 
8) تركيب المرشح الجديد
9) عمل فحص التسرب للوحدة 
10) عمل تفريغ للوحدة 
11) عمل شحن الوحدة
12) تشغيل الوحدة 

طريقة عمل دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية الرئيسية :
يقوم الضاغط بسحب وسيط مركب التبريد من نهاية ماسورة السحب في ملفات المبحر على 
شكل غاز ذو ضغط ودرجة حرارة منخفضة حيث بضغطة ألي مواسير المكثف عن طريق 
ماسورة الطرد على شكل غاز ذو ضغط ودرجة حرارة عالية فيفقد وسيط مركب التبريد كمية 
من الحرارة عن طريق انتقال الحراري بالتوصيل والحمل بين مواسير وزعانف المكثف
والهواء حيث يتحول غاز مركب التبريد ألي بخار ثم سائل ذو ضغط عالي ودرجة حرارة 
متوسطة ثم يدخل وسيط مركب التبريد ألي الأنبوبة الشعرية فتحدث عملية اختناق لسائل 
مركب التبريد تنظيم مرور كمية سائل مركب التبريد ألي الداخل المبخر فيندفع سائل وسيط 
مركب التبريد خلال ماسورة المبخر حيث يتمدد سائل مركب التبريد فبدا بالتبخر بالغليان 
فيمتص كمية الحرارة الموجودة في المكان أو الحيز ويتحول في نهاية ماسورة المبخر ألي 
غاز ذو ضغط ودرجة حرارة منخفضة حيث يقوم الضاغط بسحب الغاز ومن ثم تتكرر هذه 
العملية باستمرار 





*​


----------



## Faresmuradagha (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ومع التمنيات بانجاح والتوفيق


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (30 يوليو 2009)

وفيك بارك
شكرا على المرور
تحياتي


----------



## mech.mohamed (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع بسيط ومفيد


----------



## E.YAZAN (31 يوليو 2009)

:75:[بارك الله فيك و جازاك الله خيرا ياأخي


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## raja saed (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مامعنى ان يقال ان لكل مبخرة تبريد لها معامل اسمة mms) -mimemum stability signal ماهو هذا المعامل اذا امكن ان يشرح لي
وشكرا لكل الاخوة في هذا الصرح العلمي المحترم


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (11 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء التوضيح اكثر اذا سمحت


----------



## raja saed (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
في الباكيت الذي يوضع بة صمام التمدد توجد عبارة mob وهي تعني minimim stable signal ولم افهم هذا الرمز ماذا يعني او ماذا يقصد بهذا النوع من صمامات التمدد الحرارية من نوع دنفوس
شكرا للجميع على الجواب


----------



## raja saed (11 أبريل 2010)

ثم بعد الشرح بكيفة التركيب لهذا الصمام التمدد يذكر انة يجب ان يستخدم لمبخرات لهل معامل جيد مع ارقام تحدد قيمة هذا المعامل مع حجم المبخرة 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا سعيد جدا بما اضفت و جزاكم الله خيرا و اكثر من امثالك و زادكم محبة العطاء و رزقكم المزيد من موهبة توصيل المعلومة و حسن صياغتها
ولي تعقيب بسيط على بند استبدال المبخر التالف ارجو ان تتقبله مشكورا
اذ انه يتم رفع المبخر بالأنبوبة الشعرية و ماسورة الراجع و استبدال المجموعة بالكامل لأن عملية تثبيت الانبوبة الشعرية عملية تتطلب مهارة خاصة و يد خبيرة أما ماسورة الراجع يتم قصها جزئيا قبل نقطة اتصالها مع ماسورة السحب الخاصة بالضاغط حتي يمكن لحام ماسورة السحب الجديدة مع وصلة سحب الضاغط بسهولة و لتسهيل عملية لحام الوصلتين اذا كانت الوصلة القادمة ملحومة بالمبخر مصنوعة من الالمنيون فيتم لحام وصلة نحاس بها بعد تقصيرها و يفضل استبدال ماسورة الراجع المصنوعة من الالمنيوم بالكامل على يد خبير بلحام الالمنيوم مع النحاس ( لدي ورش موجودة بدرب المبلات بالقاهرة بمنطقة العتبه )
تمنياتي بالتوفيق 
و مرة اخري تهنئة على الموضوع و منهجية الصياغة و بساطة و غني اللغة لديك و ننتظر المزيد​


----------



## raja saed (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
في السويد يستخدمون تقنية دورة وسيط التبريد في التدفئة غالبا مع ادخال تقنيات حديثة متطورة لتقليل استهلاك الكهرباء ومع الاخذ بسلامة البيئة والقدرة الكاملة لهذة المنظومة على التجاوب مع الشتاء القارص والسلامة العامة
فعلى سبيل المثال لايمكن اطلاقا استعمال وسيط التبريد r12 او R22 او R502 وهناك تشريعات تنظم كيفية استعمال الاجهزة القديمة التي تحتوي على هذة الغازات والتى بدورها ستنقرض تدريجيا
وقد حلت وسائط اخرى اكثر صداقة للبيئة وتعمل بمفهوم جديد اعتقد من الافضل ان تركز امكانياتنا على اضهارها الى مهندسينا والتقنيين لكي يطبق مفهوم هذة الدول تدريجيا في الوسط العلمي العربي لانة لابد وان ياتي يوم ونواكب ما بدات بة هذة الدول نحو السمو الاقتصادي والبيئي
المهندس رجاء عبد اللطيف 
طالب دراسات في المهجر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------

